# Yay! We did it!



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I know, posted before, but move that one to Misc Dog Sports where I should have posted...


Sooo, in much shorter fashion...


Miika and Kiisa went to their first nosework trial, handler discrimination, this last weekend. Kiisa got one leg and it was highest in all four trials for her level and section.


Miika got two blues and a yellow (fourth) and with that she earned her novice title! :happyboogie: She probably would have had 4 ribbons if her Mom hadn't screw up in the third trial. :headbang:


All in all, nerve wracking (my first trial as well), but a lot of fun and folks were very nice.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, what a great start!


----------



## ShastinaMama (Sep 6, 2014)

YAY! That's incredible! 

Big congratulations on that awesome achievement


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Whoo hoo! Congrats to you and your dogs.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this is a wonderful brag~


----------

